# Trawling for Shrimp in Florida...legal or not???



## Hard Core

Guys...



Somebody sent me an e-mail asking about pulling a trawl in Pensacola Bay. Several folks on here responded to an earlier message about shrimping with a trawl in Florida..........saying that it is legal. I looked up the regs and it looks to me that it is NOT legal. Here is a copy of what I just read...

(Rule 68B-31, F.A.C.)



License Requirement: Recreational saltwater fishing license (resident or non-resident), unless a recreational saltwater fishing license exemption applies.



Bag limit: 5 gallons heads on per person per day, maximum possession limit of 5 gallons per vessel at any time.



Size limit: None



Closed season: April and May closed to Nassau, Duval, St. Johns, Putnam, Flagler, & Clay counties.



Closed areas: Contact your nearest FWC Law Enforcement office for local restrictions



Allowable recreational nets for the harvest of shrimp:



? Landing or dip net with an opening no larger than 96 inches around the perimeter;



? Cast net with a stretched length (the distance from the horn at the center of the net, with the net gathered and pulled taut, to the lead line) no greater than 14 feet;



? Push net - "Push net" means a mesh net or bag attached to the outer edges of a triangular or rectangular rigid frame with a handle attached that is fished by being pushed across the bottom by a person wading;



? One frame net ("Frame net" means a net in the form of an elongated bag kept open by a rigid frame that is buoyed by floats and is not fished or dragged along the bottom), with an opening no larger than 16 feet around the perimeter, if deployed from a vessel or from a structure other than an operational bridge or causeway or catwalk attached to such bridge or causeway. (Frame nets shall not be considered an allowable gear for persons harvesting shrimp pursuant to this rule in any waters of the Southeast Region in Dade County); or



? A beach or haul seine with a mesh area no larger than 500 square feet, mesh size no large than 2 inches stretched mesh, and may not be made of monofilament.



*Trawls are not an allowable gear for the recreational harvest of any saltwater species in Florida, including shrimp.*



I thought I was correct in that "now missing" Shrimp message. If anyone has updated information please let me know. I was planning a trip over to Pensacola to lay waste to some shrimp and the entire croaker population....:letsdrink



Please let me know if I am wrong...



Ronnie


----------



## truklodyte

There is a loop hole in that ruling. 16ft is the loop hole.There is shrimpers that use a 15ft net with small doors for pulling accross the bottom by a boat. There is a marine patrol person over in bay county that uses one for personal use.Also with the above about a push net. A push net says nothing about a spreader(not doors)


----------



## CurtisJet

So you're saying that a 16ft trawl is the only allowable size? I sure would like to see that in the regs somewhere because that's exactly the size I just picked up for $100 on ebay 2 weeks ago. I can't wait to come down there in June andtry it. Right now I'm thinking the West side of Perdido Bay or Wolf Bay, but it'd be nice to be able to run in Florida as well. 

Ronnie, you heard any more on this?

-Curtis


----------



## Hard Core

Curtis...



Do not try to use that net in Florida...You cannot use any type of trawl device as a recreational fisherman. You can get a designated species commercial license for shrimp...if you can prove that over 51% of your income is from commercial fishing. I do have more info on the way of a shrimp net that is legal but a trawl is definitely illegal. I will post up more info very soon...



Ronnie


----------



## CurtisJet

I'd never take the chance on something like that. I know how the conservation guys can be. They take their job seriously (as they well should) and the fines are never worth it. I've seen too many guys get busted for doing stupid things like that. We got pulled over (or whatever you call it on the water) in Penscola Bay on Friday, just for a license and PFD check. Of course, there weren't many boats out on Friday, but he was checking everyone he saw. 

I'm looking forward to the Shrimping Season in Alabama in June. I hope we do better there than we did fishing this weekend! I'm going to stay away from Florida with the trawl. Except that the boat is at a Marina in Perdido. I wonder how that'll work? 

-Curtis


----------



## thataway

Wolf bay and West Perdido are in Alabama---which has a season, and requires a license. I see folks trawling mostly along the ICW--rarely in Perdido Bay. North of Lillian Bridge in Perdido Bay is closed to Shrimp Trawling. Trawl size is 16 feet max.


----------



## nolesfan

<P class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-JUSTIFY: inter-ideograph; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: baseline; TEXT-INDENT: 0.25in; LINE-HEIGHT: 13pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; mso-pagination: none; tab-stops: .25in .25in .25in .25in; mso-layout-grid-align: none; punctuation-wrap: simple"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes">Kind of lengthy, but here goes.............[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-JUSTIFY: inter-ideograph; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: baseline; TEXT-INDENT: 0.25in; LINE-HEIGHT: 13pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; mso-pagination: none; tab-stops: .25in .25in .25in .25in; mso-layout-grid-align: none; punctuation-wrap: simple"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes">[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-JUSTIFY: inter-ideograph; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: baseline; TEXT-INDENT: 0.25in; LINE-HEIGHT: 13pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; mso-pagination: none; tab-stops: .25in .25in .25in .25in; mso-layout-grid-align: none; punctuation-wrap: simple"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes">[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-JUSTIFY: inter-ideograph; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: baseline; TEXT-INDENT: 0.25in; LINE-HEIGHT: 13pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; mso-pagination: none; tab-stops: .25in .25in .25in .25in; mso-layout-grid-align: none; punctuation-wrap: simple"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes">[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-JUSTIFY: inter-ideograph; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: baseline; TEXT-INDENT: 0.25in; LINE-HEIGHT: 13pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; mso-pagination: none; tab-stops: .25in .25in .25in .25in; mso-layout-grid-align: none; punctuation-wrap: simple"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes">68B-31.007 Statewide Recreational Shrimping Restrictions.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-JUSTIFY: inter-ideograph; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: baseline; LINE-HEIGHT: 13pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none; punctuation-wrap: simple"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes">Except for persons harvesting shrimp commercially as either a food shrimp producer or a live bait shrimp producer, each person harvesting shrimp in or on the waters of the state shall comply with the requirements specified in this rule.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-JUSTIFY: inter-ideograph; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: baseline; TEXT-INDENT: 0.25in; LINE-HEIGHT: 13pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; mso-pagination: none; tab-stops: .25in .25in .25in .25in; mso-layout-grid-align: none; punctuation-wrap: simple"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes">(1) Bag Limit ?<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-JUSTIFY: inter-ideograph; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: baseline; TEXT-INDENT: 0.25in; LINE-HEIGHT: 13pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; mso-pagination: none; tab-stops: .25in .25in .25in .25in; mso-layout-grid-align: none; punctuation-wrap: simple"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes">(a) No person shall harvest more than five gallons of shrimp, heads on, per day; provided, however, that two or more harvesters aboard a single vessel in or on the waters of the state shall be subject to the vessel possession limit specified in paragraph (b).<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-JUSTIFY: inter-ideograph; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: baseline; TEXT-INDENT: 0.25in; LINE-HEIGHT: 13pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; mso-pagination: none; tab-stops: .25in .25in .25in .25in; mso-layout-grid-align: none; punctuation-wrap: simple"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes">(b) The possession of more than five gallons of shrimp, heads on, aboard a vessel in or on the waters of the state or on any dock, pier, bridge, beach, or other fishing site adjacent to such waters, at any time is prohibited.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-JUSTIFY: inter-ideograph; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: baseline; TEXT-INDENT: 0.25in; LINE-HEIGHT: 13pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; mso-pagination: none; tab-stops: .25in .25in .25in .25in; mso-layout-grid-align: none; punctuation-wrap: simple"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes">(c) All shrimp harvested pursuant to this rule shall be landed in a whole condition. The deheading of such shrimp before landing is prohibited.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-JUSTIFY: inter-ideograph; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: baseline; TEXT-INDENT: 0.25in; LINE-HEIGHT: 13pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; mso-pagination: none; tab-stops: .25in .25in .25in .25in; mso-layout-grid-align: none; punctuation-wrap: simple"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes">(2) Allowable Gear ? No person subject to the requirements of this rule shall use any type of gear to harvest shrimp other than those types of gear specified herein:<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-JUSTIFY: inter-ideograph; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: baseline; TEXT-INDENT: 0.25in; LINE-HEIGHT: 13pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; mso-pagination: none; tab-stops: .25in .25in .25in .25in; mso-layout-grid-align: none; punctuation-wrap: simple"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes">(a) Landing or dip net with an opening no larger than 96 inches around the perimeter.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-JUSTIFY: inter-ideograph; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: baseline; TEXT-INDENT: 0.25in; LINE-HEIGHT: 13pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; mso-pagination: none; tab-stops: .25in .25in .25in .25in; mso-layout-grid-align: none; punctuation-wrap: simple"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes">(b) Cast net with a stretched length (the distance from the horn at the center of the net, with the net gathered and pulled taut, to the lead line) no greater than 14 feet.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-JUSTIFY: inter-ideograph; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: baseline; TEXT-INDENT: 0.25in; LINE-HEIGHT: 13pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; mso-pagination: none; tab-stops: .25in .25in .25in .25in; mso-layout-grid-align: none; punctuation-wrap: simple"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes">(c) Push net.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-JUSTIFY: inter-ideograph; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: baseline; TEXT-INDENT: 0.25in; LINE-HEIGHT: 13pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; mso-pagination: none; tab-stops: .25in .25in .25in .25in; mso-layout-grid-align: none; punctuation-wrap: simple"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes">(d) 1. Except as provided in subparagraph 2., one frame net with an opening no larger than 16 feet around the perimeter, if deployed from a vessel or from a structure other than an operational bridge or causeway or catwalk attached to such bridge or causeway.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-JUSTIFY: inter-ideograph; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: baseline; TEXT-INDENT: 0.25in; LINE-HEIGHT: 13pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; mso-pagination: none; tab-stops: .25in .25in .25in .25in; mso-layout-grid-align: none; punctuation-wrap: simple"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes">2. Frame nets shall not be considered an allowable gear for persons harvesting shrimp pursuant to this rule in any waters of the Southeast Region in Dade County.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-JUSTIFY: inter-ideograph; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: baseline; TEXT-INDENT: 0.25in; LINE-HEIGHT: 13pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; mso-pagination: none; tab-stops: .25in .25in .25in .25in; mso-layout-grid-align: none; punctuation-wrap: simple"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes">(e) Shrimp traps not exceeding 36 inches in length (from the rear of the heart to the leading edge of the trap), 24 inches in width (between the leading edges of the trap, or heart opening), and 12 inches in height and not containing external or unattached wings, weirs or other devices intended to funnel shrimp to the trap heart.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-JUSTIFY: inter-ideograph; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: baseline; TEXT-INDENT: 0.25in; LINE-HEIGHT: 13pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; mso-pagination: none; tab-stops: .25in .25in .25in .25in; mso-layout-grid-align: none; punctuation-wrap: simple"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes">1. A shrimp trap meeting these specifications, regardless of configuration, shall not be considered a pound net.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-JUSTIFY: inter-ideograph; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: baseline; TEXT-INDENT: 0.25in; LINE-HEIGHT: 13pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; mso-pagination: none; tab-stops: .25in .25in .25in .25in; mso-layout-grid-align: none; punctuation-wrap: simple"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes">2. The user?s name and address must be securely affixed to each trap; any trap lacking proper identification will be confiscated by the Commission.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-JUSTIFY: inter-ideograph; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: baseline; TEXT-INDENT: 0.25in; LINE-HEIGHT: 13pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; mso-pagination: none; tab-stops: .25in .25in .25in .25in; mso-layout-grid-align: none; punctuation-wrap: simple"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes">3. No more than four shrimp traps shall be used at any one time.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-JUSTIFY: inter-ideograph; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: baseline; TEXT-INDENT: 0.25in; LINE-HEIGHT: 13pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; mso-pagination: none; tab-stops: .25in .25in .25in .25in; mso-layout-grid-align: none; punctuation-wrap: simple"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes">4. Unattended shrimp traps are prohibited on or attached to beaches, causeways, seawalls, bridges, or any other structures open for use by the public. Any such trap which is not attended by the person whose name is affixed to the trap will be considered abandoned and may be seized.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-JUSTIFY: inter-ideograph; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: baseline; TEXT-INDENT: 0.25in; LINE-HEIGHT: 13pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; mso-pagination: none; tab-stops: .25in .25in .25in .25in; mso-layout-grid-align: none; punctuation-wrap: simple"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes">(f) Beach or haul seine with a mesh area no larger than 500 square feet.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-JUSTIFY: inter-ideograph; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: baseline; TEXT-INDENT: 0.25in; LINE-HEIGHT: 13pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; mso-pagination: none; tab-stops: .25in .25in .25in .25in; mso-layout-grid-align: none; punctuation-wrap: simple"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes">(3) Baiting ? A person harvesting shrimp pursuant to this rule may use a cast net in conjunction with nonmetal poles to bait shrimp if such use is in compliance with the following restrictions.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-JUSTIFY: inter-ideograph; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: baseline; TEXT-INDENT: 0.25in; LINE-HEIGHT: 13pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; mso-pagination: none; tab-stops: .25in .25in .25in .25in; mso-layout-grid-align: none; punctuation-wrap: simple"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes">(a) No more than 5 poles shall be set at any one time by any person.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-JUSTIFY: inter-ideograph; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: baseline; TEXT-INDENT: 0.25in; LINE-HEIGHT: 13pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; mso-pagination: none; tab-stops: .25in .25in .25in .25in; mso-layout-grid-align: none; punctuation-wrap: simple"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes">(b) Each pole may not exceed one inch in diameter.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-JUSTIFY: inter-ideograph; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: baseline; TEXT-INDENT: 0.25in; LINE-HEIGHT: 13pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; mso-pagination: none; tab-stops: .25in .25in .25in .25in; mso-layout-grid-align: none; punctuation-wrap: simple"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes">(c) Poles shall be driven into the bottom, set no closer than 10 yards apart, and the distance between the first and last pole shall not exceed 50 yards.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-JUSTIFY: inter-ideograph; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: baseline; TEXT-INDENT: 0.25in; LINE-HEIGHT: 13pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; mso-pagination: none; tab-stops: .25in .25in .25in .25in; mso-layout-grid-align: none; punctuation-wrap: simple"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes">(d) Poles shall only be set, fished, and retrieved during daylight hours. The term ?daylight hours? means the period beginning 1/2 hour before official sunrise and continuing through 1/2 hour after official sunset, each day. All poles shall be removed each day by 1/2 hour after official sunset.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-JUSTIFY: inter-ideograph; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: baseline; TEXT-INDENT: 0.25in; LINE-HEIGHT: 13pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; mso-pagination: none; tab-stops: .25in .25in .25in .25in; mso-layout-grid-align: none; punctuation-wrap: simple"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes">(e) Each pole shall be marked with white reflective tape.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-JUSTIFY: inter-ideograph; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: baseline; TEXT-INDENT: 0.25in; LINE-HEIGHT: 13pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; mso-pagination: none; tab-stops: .25in .25in .25in .25in; mso-layout-grid-align: none; punctuation-wrap: simple"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes">(f) No pole shall be set within 50 yards of any dock, pier, public boat landing or ramp, seawall, jetty, or bridge.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-JUSTIFY: inter-ideograph; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: baseline; TEXT-INDENT: 0.25in; LINE-HEIGHT: 13pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; mso-pagination: none; tab-stops: .25in .25in .25in .25in; mso-layout-grid-align: none; punctuation-wrap: simple"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes">(g) Poles shall be tended at all times. The term ?tend? means that the harvester is within 100 yards of the nearest pole at all times.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-JUSTIFY: inter-ideograph; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: baseline; TEXT-INDENT: 0.25in; LINE-HEIGHT: 13pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; mso-pagination: none; tab-stops: .25in .25in .25in .25in; mso-layout-grid-align: none; punctuation-wrap: simple"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes">(h) Persons harvesting shrimp by this method shall be subject to the bag limit specified in subsection (1).<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-JUSTIFY: inter-ideograph; MARGIN: 5pt 0in 11pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: baseline; LINE-HEIGHT: 13pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none; punctuation-wrap: simple"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt">Specific Authority Art. IV, Sec. 9, Fla. Const. Law Implemented Art. IV, Sec. 9, Fla. Const. History?New 1-1-92, Amended 1-1-96, 6-3-96, Formerly 46-31.007, Amended 12-2-99, 3-1-05.<o></o>[/I]


----------



## NavySnooker

personally i feel as if it's more trouble than it's really worth. shrimp isn't expensive at all, so i fail to see the curiosity in dragging nets. not to be against it or anything, but it seems to me that you'd pick up bi-catch that would get you in some trouble, ie- redfish, trout. just a thought i wanted to put out there. although catching your own shrimp does sound quite enticing. good luck gentlemen, and post your results, as i'm curious to see how you've done.


----------

